# Check your Team Fortress 2 inventory.



## -Aaron (Sep 2, 2009)

<big><big>*You might have one of these already ;D*</big></big>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 2, 2009)

Will I get this when i get my TF2?


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll check.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 2, 2009)

Isn't this a weapon the idlers got?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 2, 2009)

Nah, you get it if you went on an achievment server.

I got it. :0


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lmao. I got it.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone can get it as long as you didn't install an idling program to help you get unlockables.


----------



## -C*- (Sep 2, 2009)

Enjoy your ugly hat.

Actually, no, the halo isn't ugly, but Valve made every class have ugly as *censored.3.0* hair.


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah I have it.


----------



## Riri (Sep 3, 2009)

I have it too.


----------



## SamXX (Sep 4, 2009)

Guys, it was given to everyone who hasn't already got a hat. If you didn't already have a hat, that meant you didn't cheat for one with all the cheating programs people made to give you hats. So it's basically like a sign to say you don't cheat.

1 thing though, don't wear it as spy. It's visible when you go invisible.


----------



## KingKombat (Sep 5, 2009)

No you get it, if you didn't idle with the external program.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 6, 2009)

I really hope that valve just takes the hats away from everyone, *censored.3.0*ing everyone is using them, they look horrible on a lot of classes, and too *censored.3.0*ing many people are QQing about not getting one/people having one.


----------



## Away236 (Sep 6, 2009)

EVERYONE HAS THE *censored.3.0*ING HALO. It's so gay looking anyways...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 6, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Will I get this when i get my TF2?


You're never getting  Tf2 <_<



I thought i was lucky when I got this....


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 6, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> EVERYONE HAS THE *censored.3.0*ING HALO. It's so gay looking anyways...


How exactly is it gay?

(hmm, haven't done this in a while)


----------



## Away236 (Sep 6, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to have a hard time explaining to inferior intelligence, so try to figure it out yourself.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 6, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any reason you edited my post when you quoted me? 

And I'm sorry, I just don't see how the halo is homosexual.


----------

